
Ask HN: How do you triage issues from log dumps? - ratpik
Given a dump of several logs files spanning across different components of your server side stack (like proxy, application server) what is the fastest technique&#x2F;tool to determine what caused an error?<p>I have a bunch of services running on AWS EC2 instances (with nginx and docker) managed with Elastic Beanstalk. Whenever someone reports an issue, we need to take a look at the logs for finding errors.
======
new_hackers
I've used Splunk for this. It is very easy and powerful.

